# 07 tundra switches?



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

has anyone installed and used the xtra switches under the radio for back up lights,beacon lights etc?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't have my switches under the radio. I put mine in the extra spots by the stearing column.


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

i have three spots under the radio/heater and a/c knobs.right next to the AUX plug. where did u get those rocker switches? thats what i want. called toyota dealer,they want 68 bucks for the 115 volt switch that would fit there.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

rancherman84;1300839 said:


> i have three spots under the radio/heater and a/c knobs.right next to the AUX plug. where did u get those rocker switches? thats what i want. called toyota dealer,they want 68 bucks for the 115 volt switch that would fit there.


I'm sure you could use those spots unter the radio. You will just have to take your dash abart. I took the little caps out and drilled a hole in them. I bought the switches right at Wal*Mart. They was pretty cheep. I like having the ones with the little red lights.


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

thanks fellow tundra owner!


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

That looks real sharp!!! Nice and clean


----------

